# yogurt muffins for fundraiser



## swedzfish2 (Oct 8, 2009)

I found this recipe @ Food and Wine online for yogurt muffins. I'm trying to make "healthier" baked goods for a fundraiser. I'm not a chef. I was wondering if I added apples should I use granny smith and I saute them a little before putting them in the batter? How many do you recommend?
Thank you so much!

[h3]Ingredients[/h3]
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup light brown sugar
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
3/4 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
2 large eggs, at room temperature
1 1/4 cups plain low-fat yogurt
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
1/4 cup unsweetened applesauce
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 tablespoon granulated sugar

 end ingredients 
[h3]Directions[/h3]
Preheat the oven to 375°. Line 18 muffin cups with paper or foil liners. Lightly spray the liners with vegetable oil spray.
In a food processor, combine the flour, brown sugar, baking powder, baking soda, salt, cinnamon, allspice, cloves and 1/2 teaspoon of the nutmeg and pulse to blend; transfer to a large bowl. In a medium bowl, whisk the eggs, yogurt, butter, applesauce and vanilla. Fold the yogurt mixture into the dry ingredients until just blended.
Spoon the batter into the prepared muffin cups. Sprinkle the granulated sugar and remaining 1/4 teaspoon nutmeg over the muffins. Bake for 18 minutes, until the muffins are springy; let cool in the pans for 5 minutes, then transfer to a wire rack. Serve warm or at room temperature


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

If you're not a pro, you can't post here......try the baking forums instead.


----------



## 13withbigdreams (Apr 2, 2010)

what if swedzfish2 wants professional advice/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

A lot of the pros monitor the baking forums. Please, if you're not a professional, don't post here.


----------



## cabotvt (May 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the Pro's. I would use a basic cream method  muffin formula and spice the apples not the batter. You will find that yogurt doesn't't LITE'n your product as you may think. Your best to split oleo/butter 50/50 (oleo=margarine) for your BFA (butter fat agent) and use granular sugar not fine or fruit. That is a personal preferences I like to feel the sugar in my muffins. I would also place the apples on top of the batter do not mix it in with the mixer or spoon. Remember, pastry flour will not hold fruit topped cakes, I would use a 60/40 cake/ bread flour mix. Bread flour has more thingies in it to stabilize your fruit topped muffin. The thingies are glidians and gluten in the wheat. After 33 years I'm still a kid in a candy store.


----------

